# My Online Fuzzy Horse Halter Class!



## Paint Mom

Rules:

Post as many horses as you want BUT.. make sure *each* horse has it's *own* post with its NAME AGE GENDER AND BREED - no links please

Horses must be clean - Fuzzy horses are OK

The horse MUST be square and there must be 4 photos that have the full horse in it - front, back, left and right. More pictures are welcome!

Same rules as a halter class - No rope halters, no ribbons etc. in mane and tails, english horses in english tack, western without any tack etc.

Pictures can be old, but pictures from this week would be great!

~ I think it would be fun if the horses looked 'show ready' but I understand that may not be possible.~

Ends on Feb. 26th!​ 
**I will be looking for one person on the HF to help me judge. If you don't want to enter and would like to help, or know someone who is good with conformation PM me and let me know**

Prize: *Photo Edits* 1st 2nd and 3rd place!!

Have fun!


----------



## dressagebelle

Ugh its raining out here, otherwise I'd go out and do my two Arabians. But neither is particularly clean, or at least won't be once the rains done  and I have to wait for a warmer day to wash them. If I can get pictures and have them not looking like mud balls before this ends I'll definitely post pics. I think this is an awesome thing to do, a halter class without having to take your horse anywhere lol.


----------



## Poseidon

I'm subscribing so that I remember to do this. Abby is quite the fur ball.


----------



## Paint Mom

dressagebelle said:


> Ugh its raining out here, otherwise I'd go out and do my two Arabians. But neither is particularly clean, or at least won't be once the rains done  and I have to wait for a warmer day to wash them. If I can get pictures and have them not looking like mud balls before this ends I'll definitely post pics. I think this is an awesome thing to do, a halter class without having to take your horse anywhere lol.


*EVERYONE PLEASE NOTE:* By clean I mean make sure there are no burs, sticks or shavings in the mane or tail... Not clumps of mud stuck to the hooves etc. Stained coat colors are OK. lol

Don't freeze yourself or your horses trying to wash them! If it's not possible I understand... Please don't keep that from letting you enter!

What we could do also is attach one clean picture of the horse as well (from anytime of the year...?) OPTIONAL!

Thanks


----------



## Paint Mom

bump


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

braided manes and tails are okay, right? 
if not its fine. i might have a go with my cousins Fell pony tomorrow.


----------



## Paint Mom

sure!!!


----------



## Poseidon

Hopefully I'll get to the barn today to take some pictures.


----------



## lildonkey8

Paint Mom said:


> Rules:
> 
> Post as many horses as you want BUT.. make sure *each* horse has it's *own* post with its NAME AGE GENDER AND BREED - no links please
> 
> Horses must be clean - Fuzzy horses are OK
> 
> The horse MUST be square and there must be 4 photos that have the full horse in it - front, back, left and right. More pictures are welcome!
> 
> Same rules as a halter class - No rope halters, no ribbons etc. in mane and tails, english horses in english tack, western without any tack etc.
> 
> Pictures can be old, but pictures from this week would be great!
> 
> ~ I think it would be fun if the horses looked 'show ready' but I understand that may not be possible.~
> 
> Ends on Feb. 26th!​
> **I will be looking for one person on the HF to help me judge. If you don't want to enter and would like to help, or know someone who is good with conformation PM me and let me know**
> 
> Prize: *Photo Edits* 1st 2nd and 3rd place!!
> 
> Have fun!


well, first of all, i noticed you needed some help judging and i'll be the one, and also, you mentioned fuzzy horse is good so i'll post my haffie mare tanoka, age 4 going five


----------



## Gidget

*Gidget*
*10 yr.old Mare*
*Black & white paint.*










V
these are from summer


----------



## Zora

Pesky Nebraska Girl ''Pesky'' 
Quarter Horse, Mare.
Will be 24 years old on May 26th.
Right side








Left side








Front 








Back









Some reference photos.








In the summer.


----------



## Paint Mom

^^Yay!!! You followed the rules!!! Thanks^^

Sorry, I got over excited:lol:


----------



## Gidget

oops.I will add the others! sorry!

Here is the backside










Right side


----------



## Paint Mom

Thanks


----------



## equiniphile

Darn, I have pics of my horses front, back, and one side, but I only have one side of each


----------



## Paint Mom

If you really want to enter that would be fine.


----------



## Poseidon

These aren't the best because Fatty here just wanted her hay and my bf was taking the pictures while I tried to get her to square up, which she didn't understand and he didn't understand what I wanted the pictures to look like. I am going to try to edit myself out. I was making a really stupid face because it was cold and we had just finished mucking stalls. But her's Abby's furry self! She's growing some frosting in her mane. I'm pumped.

Oh! PS - She's due for a farrier visit, so excuse her slightly overgrown hooves. They aren't that bad right now compared to normal. She's got monster front hooves.

Name: Just Passin Bayou (Abby)
Gender: Mare
Age: 7, coming 8.
Breed: Paint/Quarter Horse


----------



## Paint Mom

Bump!!!


----------



## dressagebelle

I'm going out to the barn Tuesday, so I shall get some pictures of my two Arabians, and post them, as long as the contest is still open.


----------



## Paint Mom

More people needed! Contest ends on the 26th so hurry up!


----------



## apachiedragon

I'll try to get a couple of mine in the next day or so.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Dang it I wish there was some non-icy or 3' of snow covered ground at my place. Poo. 

Crap. Just saw that Soda has somehow gotten into Lily's pen.


----------



## horsplay

Would love to enter but it is just too cold and icy and yucky to get new pics and I don't have any good old ones on this comp.... This contest should really be put off another month or 2 till it's warmer and more people can take pics.


----------



## Poseidon

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Dang it I wish there was some non-icy or 3' of snow covered ground at my place. Poo.
> 
> Crap. Just saw that Soda has somehow gotten into Lily's pen.


Hey now. Put your big girl snow pants on and get out there and take some pictures. :lol:


----------



## Gidget

Honestly..I think it if anyone wants to enter just go out and get some confo shots even if they are muddy.My horse is a pee stain right now.


----------



## Poseidon

That's what I did, Gidget. Those pictures of Abby are 6 feet from her current paddock. She didn't get any sort of brushing. If you look at her front legs, there's snot all over them because she has a cold (my BO gave it a fancy name, but said it's basically a cold. She gets meds tomorrow. splee..)


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I HAVE put my big girl snow pants on... EVERYDAY. TWICE A DAY. I've fought with frozen faucets and buried hay all winter.... But I still don't have a clear (non-ice covered) spot to take pics on. 

If you can't see the lower half of their legs does it still count?? :lol:

Don't worry Gidget if I can get pics my horses will probably be wet with ice all over them!


----------



## Gidget

horse-sicle!

I would love to see them


----------



## Arksly

I will have to get some of Kitty when I go to the barn tomorrow.


----------



## Paint Mom

4 Days left!!!

not many people have entered, so as long as i have front back side and side its fine if the horse is dirty.


----------



## Brighteyes

This is Baby Girl, 4-year-old spotted saddle horse. Gaited, so she's parked out a little.

These were taken a few weeks ago, back when she was still a little fat. :wink:


Right









Left









Front









Back *taken at a very slight angle*


----------



## Arksly

I'll be going out tonight!


----------



## Gidget

Brighteyes said:


> This is Baby Girl, 4-year-old spotted saddle horse. Gaited, so she's parked out a little.
> 
> These were taken a few weeks ago, back when she was still a little fat. :wink:
> 
> 
> Right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back *taken at a very slight angle*


 
Your horse is no where near being fat


----------



## Brighteyes

Thanks Gidget! I've always been self conscious of my horse's perceived chubbiness. I mean, the first CTR I brought her to... "Dang, girl, you been feeding that horse?" and from the vet judge "Draft cross?" The vet judge was on my case the ride. He said it's his job to scare the noobs.


----------



## Gidget

no,no...your horse is what they call healthy  You don't want your horse to be stick thin.And you can tell she isn't a draft cross,lol. She is a nice looking horse IMHO. I think she looks perfect the way she is.


----------



## apachiedragon

This is Capone's Private Contract, barn name Striker. He is a 17 year old 16.2hh blind Saddlebred. He was a hunter before he went blind, now he's just lightly hacked and spoiled to death. He's as square as I could get him with no help.  I'll put a couple extra pics of him too, in addition to the 4.


----------



## Paint Mom

Saturday is the last day to enter!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Are minis allowed?
I don't have any pics of my riding horses handy....:wink:
Excuse his mo-hawk, but then I guess this is a Fuzzy Horse Halter class!

Domino, 12 yr old, Miniature Appaloosa. Cart horse.


----------



## Rowzy

For some reason I don't have a right side shot that was taken the same time as the others (which were taken last summer)... Hope it doesnt matter.
Gypsy, 9 year oldish Arab mare.

Right (picture taken yesterday):









Left. I pulled her mane the day after this:









Back:









Front:


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

dont know if these pictures are any good, but i tried lol 
this is corkie, a 13.3hh fell pony gelding (he thinks hes a friesian stallion lol), around 16yrs old.


----------



## Zora

KawaiiCharlie said:


> dont know if these pictures are any good, but i tried lol
> this is corkie, a 13.3hh fell pony gelding (he thinks hes a friesian stallion lol), around 16yrs old.


What a gorgeous pony!!!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

hehehe thank youu  hes amazing


----------



## Gidget

when do we find out the winner?


----------



## Paint Mom

By Monday. Edits wont come until later on in the week though!


----------



## Gidget

Paint Mom said:


> By Monday. Edits wont come until later on in the week though!


alright


----------



## JerBear

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> Are minis allowed?
> I don't have any pics of my riding horses handy....:wink:
> Excuse his mo-hawk, but then I guess this is a Fuzzy Horse Halter class!
> 
> Domino, 12 yr old, Miniature Appaloosa. Cart horse.


Oh my gosh! That is the cutest little thing I think I have ever seen! lol :lol:


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

JerBear said:


> Oh my gosh! That is the cutest little thing I think I have ever seen! lol :lol:



Ah, well thanks!


----------



## Paint Mom

lildonkey8 will post the results soon!

Winners will get edits soon.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

:clap: Can't wait.....


----------



## lildonkey8

*And the winner's are in!*

And the winner's are........​Spiritedlittlecopperspots!
Gidget!
and last but not least.......
Posiedon!
Congrats. everyone!​
p.s. I was the one who helped Paint Mom judge


----------



## apachiedragon

Congrats everybody!


----------



## Gidget

yay! )))


----------



## Poseidon

Yayyy! Fatty got 3rd!


----------



## lildonkey8

oh poisedon there are no 1st or second place winners......just equals.....unless you want to think that way


----------



## Poseidon

Oh! Even better! Abby/Fatty won something!


----------



## lildonkey8

hahaha


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Woo Hoo!  Thanks!
Domino will be so pleased with his little self...

Can't wait to see our edits!


----------



## monkeyleap

hahaha i love fuzzy ponies...


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

:?: Ummm, just wondering about our edits? :wink:


----------



## lildonkey8

here are my edits to you.....paint mom will do more i think


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

:clap:Thanks LD!
Love the blue tint, and that you put both names on there!


----------



## fuadteagan

I might not have a ummmmmmmm like rear , front , side and side because my horse shies and bucks at cameras  So I might not be able to get the rear but can get the others.


----------



## Poseidon

Fuadteagan, this contest ended almost a month ago.

I love the edits! I wish the pictures of Abby had been taken a couple weeks later. She lost the majority of her winter coat and looks more like a horse than a bear.


----------



## glitterhorse

Rowzy said:


> For some reason I don't have a right side shot that was taken the same time as the others (which were taken last summer)... Hope it doesnt matter.
> Gypsy, 9 year oldish Arab mare.
> 
> Right (picture taken yesterday):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left. I pulled her mane the day after this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:


She's beautiful!! I love her


----------

